

Why you should consider using Ember.js - darthdeus
http://blog.sensible.io/post/50101966664/why-you-should-consider-using-ember-js

======
brokenparser
I'm glad the author used the amazing Article-In-A-PNG technology for his
explanation on Ember.js.

~~~
resu
It's the next step for the ever evolving Internets. Didn't you get the memo???

~~~
clubhi
Someone should invent some sort of imagemap technology. That way we can use
images and coordinates. We wouldn't need any client side scripting!

~~~
brokenparser
And an image format with support for looping through multiple frames, so we
can even create _animations_ without resorting to CSS and JavaScript!

